# Motorized biking



## urchin (Jul 20, 2014)

So my friend and I are debating hitting the road with motorized bikes (mountain ones). Does anyone have a lot of experience with this? I imagine we'd be recommended to get tubeless tires as soon as possible and think about getting a trailer (I use a roughly 60 pound pack), but more information would be much appreciated. What's the best type of engine? Will we need to stick to state roads? What's the success rate for hitching with said bikes? Could we get away with riding the bikes on the side of the interstate provided we stay on the shoulder? What kind of big container would be best for our gas?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 21, 2014)

well, one thing to consider is that water weighs 8lbs a gallon. i would guess that gasoline weighs slightly more (probably by just a few ounces at most). so that's something to consider.

why motorized bicycles? seems kinda hard... i mean you can only go a few miles on one fill up, even less if you're hauling 50-100lbs of junk with you. at that point you might as well get something with more torque and fuel carrying capacity, like a moped.


----------



## urchin (Jul 21, 2014)

From what I've read and was told here in Nampa (where it seems motorized bikes are popular) I can get about 40 miles on a dollar fill-up and 30 mph. My optimum choice would be to do it with a collapsible bike so we could hitch or ride depending on our circumstances. At the moment however we are using mountain bikes.


----------



## Rover (Jul 22, 2014)

I knew a guy that tried this. He left Vancouver, BC and made it a little passed Hope, BC(around 100 miles) when the motor seized. That said, he didn't break the motor in at all. He just put it together, hit the highway, and pinned it.


----------



## urchin (Jul 23, 2014)

We definitely plan on using them for a good minute before hitting the road. Maybe ride them around the area for several days, then make a day of riding them to and from Boise. We want to be able to know it all very well before we get comfortable.


----------



## urchin (Jul 23, 2014)

We definitely plan on using them for a good minute before hitting the road. Maybe ride them around the area for several days, then make a day of riding them to and from Boise. We want to be able to know it all very well before we get comfortable.


----------



## Thrasymachus (Jul 23, 2014)

urchin said:


> ... My optimum choice would be to do it with a collapsible bike so we could hitch or ride depending on our circumstances. At the moment however we are using mountain bikes.



Never heard of a gas powered folding bicycle, I doubt there is such a thing. I would advise against hacking one together DIY style because the frames of folders already have alot of structural design compromises to allow them to fold. Not to mention the hinges; mounting a constantly shaking gas powered motor would not be advisable. Matt Derrick is correct, if you are planning on hauling 60 pounds and a trailer you should just get a moped or motorcycle and be done with it. You cannot really pedal all that weight anyway, as the gas motor itself will add about 10-20 lbs at the least , the trailer itself will likely weigh another 10 lbs minimum(for an ultra expensive model) and add another wheel or two of friction, plus the 60 lb. load. I have a feeling you are not really a cyclist if that sounds feasible to you.

I have a 16" folding bike, it is made in Britain, called a Brompton. It is so tiny it can fit in the back seat of any 4 person sedan, between where a passenger's feet are normally placed. Here is a comparison between it and a 20" folder:






I never toured with it, but people don't have issues with giving me rides by car since it is so small it is not a big inconvenience, it just stores where people's dirty shoes would be anyway. That said if you expect people to allow you to hitch a ride with one or more partners, on a mythical folding, motorized bike, with a 60 lb. load and trailer, good luck. I cannot see anyone putting up with the all inconvenience and dirt and grease from the small motor, time to pack and unpack, even if they had all that space to spare.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 23, 2014)

I don't have much experience in this area. I do have a friend somewhere who pedals his mountain bike with trailer hundreds of miles. He doesn't use an engine. Perhaps an engine alone to power the bike might not be a good idea, but a great idea if you want to add some oomph as you continue pedaling along. I think your fuel consumption will be pretty low and if you had a gallon (or even 1/2) you'll go far.


----------



## urchin (Jul 24, 2014)

The folding bike part would only be for if we needed it, otherwise I would rather have the mountain bike. I suppose this would be better for state travel but not full road. I feel like something could be fashioned however somehow.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 24, 2014)

they sell bike engine kits that are fairly small, but overall i think they would only be useful for going up hills, not long distance travel.


----------



## Thrasymachus (Jul 24, 2014)

Urchin, things are not the way you think they work. You cannot get the advantages of all the things you are thinking about, because each "advantage" involves a compromise. You cannot have the advantage of a portable folder that someone will allow you to hitchhike a ride in their van, car, truck, along with a trailer, and a companion also touring with you, etc. If someone is willing to put up with all that, I would consider about the type of person they are. You cannot get the advantage of pedaling but expect to haul an extra 100 lbs. in addition to the bike's weight across country (with the 60 lb. load, the trailer and the gas motor). Because with that much extra weight over long distances, you will not want to pedal, especially up hills. You cannot strap a gas motor to a bicycle and likely use it for hours on end, bicycle are not designed for that kind of vibration coming from the frame, that is why bicycles that use motor assist have settled on electric/battery based systems.

Here is brompton folding frame:




Here is a Dahon folder:




You cannot get the advantage of a folder, and strap a constantly shaking gas motor to it, because folders are held together by tightening some kind of hinge as you can see in the picture, the constant shaking would fuck up the hinge.
How would you even strap a motor to those designs? They are already squirrely enough to ride with their lack of handlebar width and smaller dimension tires.

Why don't you answer these questions:
1) Your age?
2) Your fitness level? How far do you cycle regularly on a day to day basis? How far can you cycle maximum? Do you even cycle regularly right now? If not you would want to actually ride and ride locally before thinking about touring.
3) What is your budget? Are you for example constrained so much moneywise you cannot buy lighter gear, because 60 lbs. is too heavy for a bicycle touring load. With money you can buy lighter gear.
4) From where to where and how far will you travel?


----------



## lyvphreeoardye (Jul 28, 2014)

buy a 4 stroke motor(more powerful @ low rpm, runs longer w/out overheating), break it in b4 heading out, carry as little as possible if you plan on going over mtn passes. It can be done, I've seen it. oh and give up onthe idea of folding bikes or hitching w/ 2kids 2 gas powered bikes and gear


----------



## urchin (Jul 29, 2014)

Okay okay, point made. We can't leave yet anyway (she got a real bad injury recently). 

Seeing how packing light is not an option I suppose this plan is aborted.


----------



## creature (Jul 31, 2014)

i'm in Cheyenne WY, & just saw a guy earlier on a bike with a 50 cc (maybe) 2 stroke, hauling a trailer, with a map showing over 2 full circumnavigations around the US.. i've wondered how realistic that may be..

now i fucking know..


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 1, 2014)

urchin said:


> Okay okay, point made. We can't leave yet anyway (she got a real bad injury recently).
> 
> Seeing how packing light is not an option I suppose this plan is aborted.



i wouldn't give up entirely, but maybe just modify your plans to something a little more feasible.


----------



## urchin (Aug 1, 2014)

If I can lighten the load a little then I am almost sure it can be done, especially if I get one with a cart built into the back.


----------



## notOK (Aug 1, 2014)

Why a bike with an aftermarket motor, opposed to just getting a moped or dirtbike or whatever? The ability to pedal should you choose? There's few things in this world that flat out can't be done, it's just a matter of working out the logistics, is all. 

Do you plan on doing extensive mountain biking, like on trails and whatnot? Could you perhaps have a high-backed seat on which to lean back & to which you could strap your pack and thereby eliminate the need for the cart altogether?

Also, gasoline is lighter than h2o, it's like 3/4 the weight, 6 lbs and small change.


----------



## urchin (Aug 1, 2014)

We planned to have it now, she can't get a licence at the moment, and we wanted to take it with us on the road. 

We won't go down trails or anything, at least not while going somewhere. Once we camp at a place then maybe. 

We would love to have a recumbent bike but right now we can't.


----------



## creature (Sep 8, 2014)

"ttyIsland Hopper" folding bikes.. the "Mariner" is a 20" model with a Honda GX35 single cylinder 4 stroke.. runs about $700, new..
I got one used in NM for $200, but the carb needs a gasket.. I'll be replacing her when she pops out of the sky, though I could order her, if i liked..
we'll see.. ( http://www.motorizedfoldupbikes.com/ )
The engine configuration is a frame motor mount with a horizontal friction drive bar.
This makes the motor removable (pretty damn easy!!), without any changes to the gear & chain assembly..

I imagine a friction drive results in special considerations to the tires..
The one on this puppy are smooth, & clearly non-terrain, but they also are built like hell.. i'm guessing they have aramid walls..

As i mentioned, some fellow has done several circumnavigations of the US in a motorized bike, with a trailer (about 3'x3'x3'), so it's clearly doable on a *dedicated* vehicle.. i wouldn't want to tow anything larger than a child carrier.. a good motor & bike will wizz close to 300 pounds, total, at, say, 25 MPH, but you had better have a well built power plant.. no chineese knock offs (although check the Island Hopper site, because their cheaper version is a non-honda engine, and *nothing* in the construction of this one is shoddy or second rate, so their alternative engines are probably pretty sound, too).

Their bolt-on kits run from $300 - $550, engine included, depending on the motor used
It is a very, very easy assembly.. the throttle cable, however, do not appear to be included (just a simple sheathed cable), so you may have to improvise..

300 pounds is not a lot, depending on your size.. plus, if you push a limit like that, you are tempting fate..

As everyone above has mentioned, hitching with the damn thing would be impractical, but christ.. if you do even a gentle 20 MPH under load, it would be fucking kick ass...

DO NOT OVERLOAD DO NOT OVERLOAD DO NOT OVERLOAD DO NOT OVERLOAD...
did i mention... don't overload the poor 'lil bastards...
these things, 2 or 4 stroke, are air-cooled.. 10 degrees in ambient temperature makes a *huge* difference, especially if the air is dry..
i might try to make a little air scoop, for mine..
if you hit the desert, pay attention to her..
also, these things are not great at inclines, so be ready to pay the piper, if you do any mountain crossings..
friction drives are simple, but not efficient.. if you try & beat your beast, fully loaded, up trail too long, she *will* bite you..
once an engine is damaged & you get a ping in your valves, a rattle from your rings, or shake in any of your bearings, is does NOT go away, unless you hear it as it develops and is only a matter of thermal expansion and are smart enough to STOP MOVING and let her idle down, and slowly cool her off.. (idle down, run for 15 seconds, turn off.. wait 30 seconds, restart, run for 10 seconds, turn off, wait 45 seconds, turn on, run ten seconds (2 times) then off.
---- in fact if you suspect overheating early, go to idle, turn around & *coast* downhill, before performing your cool down procedure).

Also, you will need minor tools.. same as a full bike-road kit, plus sockets & wenches for your largest & smallest engine nuts/bolts.

IF YOU HAVE NO MECHANICAL EXPERIENCE GET AN OLD 2 STROKE LAWNMOWER & TEAR IT DOWN COMPLETELY AND THEN REBUILD!!

if you can find a busted 4 stroke, even better..
GET THE ****SERVICE**** MANUAL FOR YOUR POWER PLANT !!! (***not*** the "owner's manual", though you will need that, too).

It will pay to offer free clean up help or grunt work around a small engine repair shop, if they will let you assist while asking questions..

YOUR OBJECTIVE TO TOUR IS REASONABLE!!!
DON'T GIVE UP OR LOSE IT!!!

One last thing.. if you go with an externally mounted motor, see if there are any options for registering & insuring the thing..
you will probably *not* need a license if it is 35cc or less (dunno that for a fact), but you may get questioned..
insurance & registration as a moped or less (whatever the cheapest, legitimate options are) shouldn't run more than $100 a year..
use the engine serial #, if you need one for the paperwork, since the bike probably won't have one..
this is just a suggestion.. you may find the DMV too fucked up to let you do it, but at least *insure* the damn thing for the cheapest personal liability amount you can get... the point of this is not to protect yourself in case of accident (though it could help), but to give you at least *one* piece of paper to show the pigs when they will invariably stick their noses up your ass, wanting to see *some* kind of paperwork...
fuck.. even if you can just register the bicycle, it will make them feel like their doing their job, protecting society from *unregistered* fucking transients...

anyways..

that's my rant...

don't give up..

hope yer GF has recovered, and if you don't do it this year, use the winter to learn & gear up for next...

****you must have mechanical knowledge to do this****

if you don't, you'll destroy your engines & fail within 2 weeks of heading out..

good journeys, guys...

J

ps... if you get a 4 stroke, use synthetic oil!!
for 2 strokes syn oil is a bit of an expense.. the oil can cost as much as the gas..
4 stroke is def cheaper, generally more powerfull, & typically emission compliant, which *is* an issue, out west..


----------



## daveycrockett (Oct 26, 2014)

yeah ive known people to have reverse brake starts on small engines hooked up to regular bikes and be able to cut it off if the law is seen..also ive known the electric bikes are great, one charge will take you about forty miles with no physical effort and you can keep peddling after,,the electric bike is what id go for..with no license...they are a little bit of money though unless you can diy....which is much more difficult than a gas engine attached to a chain...im imagining, though ive never tried either ...is this what this thread is about? motherfucker..idk hope it helps


----------



## midgymcgee (Jul 22, 2016)

urchin said:


> Okay okay, point made. We can't leave yet anyway (she got a real bad injury recently).
> 
> Seeing how packing light is not an option I suppose this plan is aborted.


I am currently in new Orleans and I am planning a trip out to Idaho falls with my motorized bike and camper. I believe that it can be done quiet successfully I have a new Fat tire mongoose and a 66cc motor I know the law is set at 49cc but I have always used the 66cc and never had a problem. Now for my trailer I seen a few videos on youtube and constructed a trailer out of 3 lightweight 1 by 2 and some campaign signs it weights 18lb and I have been making regular trips to baton rouge for the last three weeks occasionally a day in the week loaded with buckets 4 5gallon buckets of water I have no problem but its entirely flat land. also loaded by my calculations I am getting rite at 47mpg on fuel hope this helps


----------



## ironman (Jul 27, 2016)

midgymcgee said:


> I am currently in new Orleans and I am planning a trip out to Idaho falls with my motorized bike and camper. I believe that it can be done quiet successfully I have a new Fat tire mongoose and a 66cc motor I know the law is set at 49cc but I have always used the 66cc and never had a problem. Now for my trailer I seen a few videos on youtube and constructed a trailer out of 3 lightweight 1 by 2 and some campaign signs it weights 18lb and I have been making regular trips to baton rouge for the last three weeks occasionally a day in the week loaded with buckets 4 5gallon buckets of water I have no problem but its entirely flat land. also loaded by my calculations I am getting rite at 47mpg on fuel hope this helps


I meant to like not dislike like to see pictures


----------



## callmeG (Jul 28, 2016)

The two stroke Chinese bicycle motors are a bit iffy, some people have had ok luck, others have had them break down with only a few miles. A honda 4 stroke would probably be more reliable but they're more expensive, especially if it had a cvt drive to a sprocket or pulley on the wheel. There are friction roller drive models that are cheaper and easier to install, but roller drive sucks in the rain and wears the tire out faster. Sometimes you can find those little honda motors for a good deal on those miniature garden tillers.


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (Nov 3, 2016)

Here's my new golden eagle bike engines Honda four stroke.. got it today. The thing RIPS HARD holy crow


----------



## Durp (Nov 4, 2016)

You will get pulled over in many other states if you have that on the road. Many states require you to have a moped plate and insurance. Just look into the laws for each state you would like to roll through and plan accordingly. Also, expect the motor to burn out and be ok with the prospect of pedaling most of the way if it happens. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (Nov 4, 2016)

JimH1991 said:


> You will get pulled over in many other states if you have that on the road. Many states require you to have a moped plate and insurance. Just look into the laws for each state you would like to roll through and plan accordingly. Also, expect the motor to burn out and be ok with the prospect of pedaling most of the way if it happens. Good luck and have fun.


You talkin to me?


----------



## Durp (Nov 7, 2016)

talkin to anyone trying to cross state lines. For example, Ohio will throw you in jail for riding a motor bike with out a plate. I know this states policy from experience. Just plan the route based off of the states laws that have no problem with these bike


----------

